# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Extremadura presenta las alternativas de transformación en regadíos en el Valle de Ambroz

## Jonasino

> La Consejería de Medio Ambiente y Rural, Políticas Agrarias y Territorio ha presentado el estudio de alternativas de la transformación en regadío desde la Presa de Baños en el Valle de Ambroz. El estudio afecta a los términos municipales de Gargantilla, Aldeanueva del Camino, Segura del Toro y Casas del Monte y presenta una superficie potencialmente regable de más 1.000 hectáreas con una dotación de 2000 m3/ha a través de riego de apoyo por goteo dirigido a cultivos leñosos.
> 
> Así lo ha trasladado el director general de Desarrollo Rural, Manuel Mejías, en la reunión mantenida con los representantes de los ayuntamientos y a las comunidades de regantes presentes en los términos municipales citados para conocer su opinión al respecto.
> 
> Mejías ha subrayado que el proyecto ha resultado de gran interés para los asistentes y se ha comprometido a, en base a los planteamientos técnicos recogidos, realizar un estudio más detallado en el que se determinan las cuantías de las inversiones y la forma de abordar el proyecto.
> 
> La Consejería de Medio Ambiente y Rural, Políticas Agrarias y Territorio continúa con su apuesta por seguir modernizando los regadíos dado que es la clave para el desarrollo rural de nuestros pueblos que contribuye a generar riqueza y sobre todo a efectos inmediatos, evitar la despoblación de las zonas rurales y crear empleo en las mismas.


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...transformacion

----------

F. Lázaro (29-ene-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

1000 Has a 2000 m3/Ha, son 2 Hm3/año, me parece poca cantidad y me parece excesivo que para esa cantidad se tengan que hacer estudios de alternativas.

----------


## pablovelasco

200m3 por tahúlla al año... No se yo si serán suficientes, muy muy justo. Dependerá del cultivo.

----------


## Jonasino

Quizás el tipo de cultivo es diferente al de Murcia. Pero perdonar, soy un ignorante en esa materia.

----------


## pablovelasco

Claro, si cultivan almendros u olivos el agua esa viene bien, pero para frutales de hueso, o pepita me parece escaso. Para hortalizas ni te cuento, y para cítricos tampoco.

----------


## termopar

Leñosas, no hortalizas.

----------


## termopar

> Quizás el tipo de cultivo es diferente al de Murcia. Pero perdonar, soy un ignorante en esa materia.


No se disculpe, ya estamos acostumbrados

----------


## Jonasino

> No se disculpe, ya estamos acostumbrados


Y este ¿de que va? ¿De ir dejando sus excrementos en todo hilo que pilla?

----------


## termopar

No lo adivina? Me mimetizo con usted, le da gustirrinin?

----------


## margo35

La superficie regable española supone en la actualidad unos 3,8 millones de hectáreas, regándose normalmente cada año casi 3, 5 millones de hectáreas. Son regadíos gestionados, en su gran mayoría, de forma comunitaria.

En este sitio se puede descargar drivers de portátiles Siragon, Acer, Lenovo, HP y muchos otros con cualquier sistema operativo https://driverpack.io/es/laptops/siragon. Allí mismo se encuentran los drivers para módems, impresoras y otros disposiivos.

----------


## alexandRa

Las comunidades que presentan mayor superficie de regadío total son Región de Murcia, Andalucía y Comunidad Valenciana. En relación con los cultivos, en el grupo de hortalizas destaca el sistema de riego localizado, con un 52,15 %, que incluye la superficie de invernadero.

----------


## ninosa

Hoy en día debemos cuidar mucho el planeta para al final no quedarnos sin los recursos naturales.

----------

